# Crested gecko broken jaw



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone could lend a hand on this one. 

Today I took a gecko to be put down, only to find that she doesn't have severe MBD like I was led to believe >_< She has a broken jaw. The vet advised strapping it up which I did earlier with plaster tape stuff, however it has come un stuck. 
I now have it tied closed with ribbon.


Is there any other way I can do this? It doesn't look nice for her having to have a bow tied on top of her face. 

Also, has anyone experienced this? And if so any feeding tips? Or care/treatment tips? The vet thinks it's worth giving it a go.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm surprised the vet sent you on your way leaving you to improvise. My personal advice would be to see a better vet that can advise you properly and show you the proper treatment for an injury like this.

Best of luck to you


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

im sorry to hear this - i cant lend a hand, but are you feeding her, how long has it been broken and will she make full recovery?


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I'm surprised the vet sent you on your way leaving you to improvise. My personal advice would be to see a better vet that can advise you properly and show you the proper treatment for an injury like this.
> 
> Best of luck to you


Agree with this sounds like a pretty negligent vet, see another who can apply a proper splint for your gecko, as it will also need replacing every time the animal sheds its skin and you will have to make sure that the gecko doesn't eat its splint with the shed skin by accident.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

I echo what Tom said... I would be more concerned of the little one getting hydrated in the meantime. Sorry I couldn't be of more help on this one  but definitely worth looking at another vet, if not just for a second opinion. 

Chris


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

It's a case of replacing after every feed because of the way it is broken >_< He wanted to use medical glue on her to stick bandage across her chin, so I could just tie it after a feed, which I didn't feel comfortable with. I didn't want to damage her any more. So he said tie with ribbon (as it is soft and won't rub). Medical tape was suggested by another keeper. 
As for if I am feeding her, yes I am. The vet thinks she will recover, her jaw will never close straight again. But she will have her life. 

As well as strapping I am having to dose her with calcium, d3 and a uv light. If I have any issues all I have to do is go back. He is a lovely genuinely caring guy, and didn't even charge me despite the ammount of time he spent checking her and talking to us.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Can I ask how the gecko even got a broken jaw as cresties really are hardcore, I've seen mine jump from the top of the viv to the floor (almost a metre) and chomp pretty hard on a branch and missing a locust and it doesn't seem to have hurt them in anyway although seeing it made me cringe. Even seen them full pelt slam onto the glass with jaw wide open tryin to catch water droplets and seem to carry on fine.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She was brittle due to lack of calcium >_< Before I got her she was a breeding female. Unfortunately she had a calcium crash a week before I got her. Sooo she has weak bones from the start of MBD which in turn landed her with a break. So. Technically she has/d MBD, however that is under control now. 
None of my others have ever hurt themselves hitting the glass.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Feed smaller prey items in the case of livefood if you use it so it won't put as much strain on the jaw as there will be less chewing involved with eating.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Spider Call said:


> It's a case of replacing after every feed because of the way it is broken >_< He wanted to use medical glue on her to stick bandage across her chin, so I could just tie it after a feed, which I didn't feel comfortable with. I didn't want to damage her any more. So he said tie with ribbon (as it is soft and won't rub). Medical tape was suggested by another keeper.
> As for if I am feeding her, yes I am. The vet thinks she will recover, her jaw will never close straight again. But she will have her life.
> 
> As well as strapping I am having to dose her with calcium, d3 and a uv light. If I have any issues all I have to do is go back. He is a lovely genuinely caring guy, and didn't even charge me despite the ammount of time he spent checking her and talking to us.


Ahh fair enough, I was going to suggest medical tape but but was concerned the high humidity would cause it to come off. 

Chris


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been told that she isn't allowed live food till it heals. It's a blended died for her for a while.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Sadly not. She has it but that isn't why her jaw is hanging. She has a clean break both sides, hence coming to the conclusion that she hit something while hunting


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> I've been told that she isn't allowed live food till it heals. It's a blended died for her for a while.


Even better.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

I would be tempted to feed her diet only so she doesnt have to chew.at least it will give the jaw time to set.something like micrapore tape would possibly hold .its breathable too get it at any chemist.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I would be happier with that. I'm worried about ripping her skin with the tape I am currently using, buymt also didn't want to glue her. 
Will pop out tomorrow and grab some  Thahk you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Spider Call said:


> Sadly not. She has it but that isn't why her jaw is hanging. She has a clean break both sides, hence coming to the conclusion that she hit something while hunting


Ahh right, it sounds like you have everything under control  so long as your husbandry is optimal then it should heal up nicely. Just watch you don't overdo the D3  

Chris


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

You could try a hook and loop velvro fastener, elastic band, the twisty plastic covered wire they use for wrapping around electrical cords, 

Buy John Lewis Value Hook and Loop Fastening Tape, Black online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed that she doea heal up nicely, she is a lovely sweet girl. Don't know how many of my others would be so good about me sticking stuff to them. I have calcium and d3 mixed in a 5:2 ratio so I can't c:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Velcro tape sounds like a good idea also.


----------



## pauline49 (Jul 15, 2012)

*ghecko*

how do you put messages on hear for people to give advice


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Go back on to the lizard section and then click new thread/post


----------

